# Kanji Levels



## blank

Hi everyone!

I've been looking for some good sites to study kanji from the begining but I didn't find any good sites. In every site something else is written and in some there are 70 first grade kanji, in some 80 and in some 100 or more.
So, how many kanji there are in first grade to learn?
Can you give me some good links that I can study kanji from? (I want to study from the begining).


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

This is a cool webpage to start with. Go to Online Teaching section and click "Kanji steps". There are a few lessons, and some kanji with its readings, strokes, kakijun (writing order), etc.
About kanji's grade, check this web out.
Good Luck.
Santi.


----------



## Flaminius

Hi Santi,

I see you come up with good resources.  I take the liberty of asking for your attention at the Japanese Resources sticky.  While this thread may go on and thrive, it is a pity that resources would submerge into the heaps of old threds as time passes.

Flaminius


----------



## blank

Thank you so much s_a_n_t_i  and Flaminius !


----------



## Anatoli

2,501 most frequent kanji:
(with  on- and kun- readings and English translations)

http://www.hellodamage.com/tdr/archive/7diary/byfreq.htmlhttp://kanjisite.com/html/start/index.html

Explore this great site too - preparation to JLPT:
http://kanjisite.com/html/start/index.html


----------



## blank

s_a_n_t_i said:


> This is a cool webpage to start with. Go to Online Teaching section and click "Kanji steps". There are a few lessons, and some kanji with its readings, strokes, kakijun (writing order), etc.
> About kanji's grade, check this web out.
> Good Luck.
> Santi.


 

thank you so much! *big hug*


----------



## blank

Flaminius said:


> Hi Santi,
> 
> I see you come up with good resources. I take the liberty of asking for your attention at the Japanese Resources sticky. While this thread may go on and thrive, it is a pity that resources would submerge into the heaps of old threds as time passes.
> 
> Flaminius


 
thank you too!


----------



## blank

Anatoli said:


> 2,501 most frequent kanji:
> (with on- and kun- readings and English translations)
> 
> http://www.hellodamage.com/tdr/archive/7diary/byfreq.html


 

thanks! (=


----------



## gaer

blank said:


> thanks! (=


I have an idea that is very unconventional, but it has worked very well for me.

My primary interest has always been reading, which primarily has to do with recognizing characters, and because I have never had to write kanji, in only need to know if something that I type produces the correct characters.

I'm not by any means suggesting that learning to write kanji is not important. I think it is, and if there were a course in my area that taught this as part of the overall course itself, I would sign up.

However, the kanji that are in different levels are not necessarily linked to frequency or usefulness in reading. The levels, I believe, are meant to teach you how to write properly. This is an important thing for most people, as I said.

However, you can pick up you knowledge of kanji passively by learning radicals and how to break down kanji into their parts. There are many kanji that I think are quite difficult to write but that are very easy to recognize, and some of these are very important.

Learning kanji outside of a graded system allows you to study vocabulary that is of interest to you, words or concepts that may not be very important to anyone else.

One of the first set of "words" I was interested was the planets, and I'll list them in a new topic.

At first this might seem like a really silly thing to learn. Why the planets? But they turned out to be very helpful for me.

Gaer


----------



## blank

gaer said:


> I have an idea that is very unconventional, but it has worked very well for me.
> 
> My primary interest has always been reading, which primarily has to do with recognizing characters, and because I have never had to write kanji, in only need to know if something that I type produces the correct characters.
> 
> I'm not by any means suggesting that learning to write kanji is not important. I think it is, and if there were a course in my area that taught this as part of the overall course itself, I would sign up.
> 
> However, the kanji that are in different levels are not necessarily linked to frequency or usefulness in reading. The levels, I believe, are meant to teach you how to write properly. This is an important thing for most people, as I said.
> 
> However, you can pick up you knowledge of kanji passively by learning radicals and how to break down kanji into their parts. There are many kanji that I think are quite difficult to write but that are very easy to recognize, and some of these are very important.
> 
> Learning kanji outside of a graded system allows you to study vocabulary that is of interest to you, words or concepts that may not be very important to anyone else.
> 
> One of the first set of "words" I was interested was the planets, and I'll list them in a new topic.
> 
> At first this might seem like a really silly thing to learn. Why the planets? But they turned out to be very helpful for me.
> 
> Gaer


 

I don't think it can work for me because I need organized thing that I can learn from, and I also want to know how to write them, but thank you anyway [=


----------



## gaer

blank said:


> I don't think it can work for me because I need organized thing that I can learn from, and I also want to know how to write them, but thank you anyway [=


You have to use a method that works for you.

Gaer


----------

